# Green Antrol bottle



## Debbiedo123

I need help dating this green Antrol bottle. On the bottom it has the number 28 then the company logo and then the number 9.View attachment 187688


----------



## PlaneDiggerCam

A picture of the company logo on the bottom could help us date it more accurately. I believe this bottle dates 1930s-1940s.


----------

